# Feminized Plant Pollinated with Hermaphrodite - Seed Gender?



## Hand Banana (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a female white widow that I grew from feminized seeds, which was pollinated by a hermaphrodite (grown from bagseed) in the 4th week of flowering. I've read that females pollinated by hermaphrodites often produce feminized seeds, but does anyone know what would be the result of a "feminized" plant being pollinated by a hermi? Thanks!


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 24, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> does anyone know what would be the result of a "feminized" plant being pollinated by a hermi? Thanks!


feminized seeds that would REALLY be prone to hermaphrodites.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 24, 2009)

like he said fems with herm tendencies. i does not mean they will herm for sure but the % is high.


----------



## born2killspam (Apr 24, 2009)

All YY chromosome equivalent males.. Plants with violent criminal tendencies..


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 24, 2009)

hand bannana wtf? your avatar scares me for some reason.


----------



## Ichi (Apr 24, 2009)

I have always said that a chick with a dick is better than no chicks at all. I have not really always said that.


----------



## born2killspam (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm hermophobic..


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 25, 2009)

Ichi said:


> I have always said that a chick with a dick is better than no chicks at all. I have not really always said that.


[email protected] the last line!!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 25, 2009)

hahhhaaaha


----------



## CashGrassnAss (Jul 15, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> hahhhaaaha


 Hi All,
Whether the seeds are feminized depends on the hermaphrodite. If the plant was female x chromo then bc of stress hermed you will have all female seeds if it pollinates another female (as long as you don't recreate the stressor). 

If its a genetic herm then you'll have herm seeds.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 15, 2009)

Its still going to be a small craps shoot atleast..


----------



## grngoddess (Apr 7, 2010)

bicycle racer said:


> like he said fems with herm tendencies. i does not mean they will herm for sure but the % is high.


i have 2 plants going. they're both about 2 weeks into flowering. both are looking fab, but one seems to be producing what might look to be little sacks that have the shape of a little seed. should i be worried? they're both in the same location.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 7, 2010)

Commercial seed growers primarily use force-hermied females to create female seeds. Some people say that hermie seeds "tend to be hermies", but this is false. Hermies are natural and just part of the plants survial mode that every now and then it happens.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 7, 2010)

grngoddess said:


> i have 2 plants going. they're both about 2 weeks into flowering. both are looking fab, but one seems to be producing what might look to be little sacks that have the shape of a little seed. should i be worried? they're both in the same location.


It's a male. Burn it! When removing the plant, be very, very delicate with it. If any pollen sprinkles off (and its on there like powder if it is), then it'll create seeds on your other good female plant.

You could separate the two (FAR!!!) and continue flowering the male and just pluck seeds for later off it too.


----------

